# wrap='PHYSICAL'



## Nabi (21. Juni 2006)

Hi, was bedeutet wrap='PHYSICAL' 
diese ist mit text area zu tun z.b.

```
<textarea name='finhalt' cols='30' rows='5' wrap='PHYSICAL'>
</textarea>
```
in Google habe ich Verschiedene erklärungen gefunden. 
für eine Genaue Antwort , bin ich Dankbar.


----------



## tobee (21. Juni 2006)

Google hilft gerne 
Und gibt das Ergebniss

Bzw. was meinst du mit genauer?

Tobee


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juni 2006)

Das wrap-Attribut ist eine Netscape-Erfindung und sorgt mit dem Wert „physical“ dafür, dass automatisch Umbrüche in dem textarea-Element nicht nur dargestellt sondern durch Zeilenumbruchzeichen zu physischen Umbrüchen werden.


----------

